# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX استفسار ؟  افضل بوكس

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخواني احتاج مساعدتكم باختيار افضل واسهل بوكس للسامسونغ  لانه في اناس تنصحني بz3x وناس تنصحني بREFF وانا الان انتظر نصيحتكم لاني خبرتي قليلة بالجيتاج ومشكورين

----------


## rambat

انا امتلك بوكس الريف 
وانصحك ببوكس easy jtag z3x 
اما الأفضل فهو بوكس ufi box

----------

